# Pre-Hung Door install: Before Flooring or After?



## SoCalLivin

If your going with a hard surface, I would do it after. This way you will not have to notch the flooring around or undercut the jamb or casing. If you go with carpet that has a pile, I don't think it matters either way. The only issue I see installing it after, would be you maybe having to trim the length of the jamb a little to fit the rough opening due to the increased height from the flooring. But I dont even think that is likely.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

its entirely up to you, depending on who's installing the flooring. if your not very experienced with putting down flooring i would hang the door afterwords because if you dont know the little tricks to tuck flooring underneath a undercut jamb you'll have a really hard time

on a professional job, all the doors are hung first then cased. this is for timing.. by having all the doors and trim up first the painters can come in and spray everything out and get the first coat of color on the walls. then the flooring installers come in and do their thing.. baseboard goes down then the 2nd coat of paint goes on.. it reduces the chances of damage to the floors by putting them in as late as possilbe


----------



## mae-ling

If you do it after you really need to account for unevenness in the floor.
I think with carpet do it first, hard flooring do it after.


----------



## otch

Usually flooring most of the time goes first.
Then you simply put your door jamb and trims on top of the flooring.
That it. Very simple.
Always try to keep it simple.


----------

